

The Mouse Trap, by Reg Braithwaite - andreyf
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/02/mouse-trap.html?

======
davi
Eerily close to my life in 1999:

"His very first job? To write a white paper explaining the new technology. ...
Management was indifferent to the idea’s actual development value, but had a
keen sense of what played well with clients in Enterprise environments. These
companies lived and breathed integration between wildly disparate
technologies, many of which didn’t work, had never worked, and never would
work."

Happily for me, it is now 2009.

------
raganwald
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=120379>

:-)

~~~
scotch_drinker
Those who don't study history and all that.

Though as I sit here on a project written over 17 months, never tested against
actual data, with a QA team who had higher priorities until it was handed to
them in July, I can appreciate rereading the experience someone else had on a
similarly screwed up project if for no other reason than to know I'm not the
only one. And now I'm off to pour some more bourbon in my coffee.

~~~
raganwald
(Raises a virtual glass of MacAllen Cask Strength to the spirit of a colleague
being sent out on a suicide mission)

~~~
scotch_drinker
Salud. I do hope you're still living dangerously because I miss your writing.
:-)

